# Hydra couplers



## craigcc (Jun 14, 2018)

I just purchased a gehl 3825 DXT. I would like to put new couplers on it. male and female . What size is typical to run like an auger. Or a jack hammer that a rental shop would rent???


----------



## craigcc (Jun 14, 2018)

Do 10x16.5 and 12x16.5 fit on the same rim. I currently have 10x16.5s on it now


----------



## craigcc (Jun 14, 2018)

Where is a good place to purchase gehl parts


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Here is the dealer locator for your skid steer: http://www.gehl.com/dealer-locator

Unless your skid steer unit is equipped with the valve for optional hydraulic implements, you are going to need to start by locating and installing that valve unit. Most Gehl skid steer units utilize ISO 16028 quick couplers, which are pretty much the industry standard for all skid steer units.

The couplers are available from Cat, Case IH, John Deere, New Holland, and Gehl. They can also be found at most hydraulic shops.

The simple answer on tire size interchangeability on your rims is no.


----------



## craigcc (Jun 14, 2018)

Thanks for that info. I appreciate it


----------

